

Inside the Secret Dating App for Famous People - killwhitey
http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/08/are-you-ready-for-illuminati-tinder.html

======
ChuckMcM
I find this a bit sad on so many levels. But mostly I find is sad because
"Instagram followers" seems like a singlularly non-helpful metric for finding
dates. My guess is that it would self select for shallowness.

A friend of mine from USC back in the day was a photographer and sought out
and often dated people he had photographed that he thought were "hot" and that
never really worked out. I asked him if it occurred to him that basing your
selection criteria on "hotness" would lead to anything meaningful. Answer,
"no." His defense was that if he did find the love of his life in the pool of
really attractive people, that would be awesome.

~~~
SawRub
Sometimes I wonder if shallow people are actually happier than 'deep' people,
and if so, is it worth it?

~~~
ChuckMcM
It is a reasonable question, which if I understand your comment correctly is
"Is having a deeply connected relationship with your current date over rated?"

The less charitable interpretation would be that shallow people are happier
because they don't have the capacity understand what they are missing in a
'deep' relationship. I don't think that particular question variant would have
much merit, if you are actually happy I think that is sufficient whether or
not you met some external definition of depth.

